# Stolen POPPY



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Red & White Female Cavalier King Charles , Was in car that was stolen from Pub near Wollaton Park Nottingham NG8 on Monday 4th April she is old and deaf, and belongs to an old man, who is desparate to get her back, Please look out for her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

How terrible - both the dog and the owner must be severly disressed! Nottm! is not too far from us.


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot believe that it was stolen from the car!!! PEOPLE ARE JUST TOO MEAN!


----------

